# MBB's & RFA's



## KristinM522 (Mar 1, 2017)

Can someone tell me how they would code these scenarios? 

MBB:
Cervical Diagnostic Medial Branch Nerve Block C3, C4, C5 with fluoroscopic guidance.

I have seen the CPT assistant from 2010 that says you'd code 64490 & 64491- which is what I would normally do, but I have a doc questioning this and wants me to check for updated info, all I can find says the same thing. 


Also for an RFA:
therapeutic left L4, L5, S1 medial branch radiofrequency ablation with full denervation of left L4-5, L5-S1 and partial denervation of  left L3-4 facet joints4

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Mar 1, 2017)

The cervical medial branch blocks would be 64490 and 64491.

The RF would be 64635 and 64636 x 2 - I believe even if you do a partial denervation you would still recognize that level.   

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## KristinM522 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you for your response! That's exactly the way I would code both of those. I feel much better knowing I haven't been doing it wrong for the last few years! Sometimes a doc can shake your confidence! lol


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Mar 2, 2017)

I know exactly what you mean!! 
You are so welcome!


----------

